# FreeBSD dual boot"win 10"



## IiiI_SIMON_IiiI (Apr 7, 2020)

Hello everyone, please help me, I would like to install FreeBSD in dual boot with windows 10. I already looked to some tutorial on youtube but I really would like to learn from you how can I do it. Could you please tell me step by step how can release that? I don't want to make any mistake, I have a laptop with these componebnt
MEDION
Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T6600  @ 2.20GHz, 2200 Mhz, 2 core, 2 processori logici 
pro x64 Bit
memory 4.00 GB
thank you so much


----------



## SirDice (Apr 7, 2020)

IiiI_SIMON_IiiI said:


> I don't want to make any mistake


Making mistakes is part of the learning process. The trick is to learn from those mistakes. A free lesson: before doing anything, make backups! 

How is the disk partitioned? Does it use GPT or MBR? Does the laptop EFI boot or a traditional BIOS boot (CSM)? Is there any free space for FreeBSD to live?


----------



## Emrion (Apr 7, 2020)

I advise to train you with a virtualization software under Windows (VirtualBox), if you have enough room on your disk for that. Install Windows first and then FreeBSD. 

You must note, as SireDice said, the parameters of your current system (GPT / MBR and EFI / legacy BIOS booting) in order to reproduce that in your VM.

Concerning the free space, you can create it with EaseUS partition manager under Windows (at least 50 GB if you want a good FreeBSD experience).

But, as soon as you'll operate on a real system, you will take risks concerning your Windows installation. It's not really advisable to follow step by step any guide because it can be inaccurate for your system.


----------



## IiiI_SIMON_IiiI (Apr 7, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Making mistakes is part of the learning process. The trick is to learn from those mistakes. A free lesson: before doing anything, make backups!
> 
> How is the disk partitioned? Does it use GPT or MBR? Does the laptop EFI boot or a traditional BIOS boot (CSM)? Is there any free space for FreeBSD to live?


Hello, thank you for your answer. Yes, you have right that making mistakes we learn better and more. My disk use MBR, the laptop have BIOS boot. I have a disk with 2 partitions: E 315 GB "win7" and  C 100 GB "win 10". I think I will reduce the E to have a partition for FreeBSD.


----------



## IiiI_SIMON_IiiI (Apr 7, 2020)

Emrion said:


> I advise to train you with a virtualization software under Windows (VirtualBox), if you have enough room on your disk for that. Install Windows first and then FreeBSD.
> 
> You must note, as SireDice said, the parameters of your current system (GPT / MBR and EFI / legacy BIOS booting) in order to reproduce that in your VM.
> 
> ...


hello, thankyou for your answer,i already tried to use VM but it does not work.it gives me error because i don't have the menu of virtualisation in the BIOS


----------



## SirDice (Apr 7, 2020)

IiiI_SIMON_IiiI said:


> My disk use MBR, the laptop have BIOS boot. I have a disk with 2 partitions: E 315 GB "win7" and C 100 GB "win 10". I think I will reduce the E to have a partition for FreeBSD.


Before you move things around, FreeBSD needs a primary partition to install on, you cannot use an extended partition for this.


----------



## IiiI_SIMON_IiiI (Apr 7, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Before you move things around, FreeBSD needs a primary partition to install on, you cannot use an extended partition for this.


yes i know, i must first to create a new partition. but i wasn't sure to make it as primary partition or to let it as unlocated partition


----------



## Emrion (Apr 7, 2020)

IiiI_SIMON_IiiI said:


> because i don't have the menu of virtualisation in the BIOS


Ok. It's because you don't have VT-x. If I recall correctly you can't install 64 bits versions of OSes.
But you can at least make a try with 32 bits version of FreeBSD alone.

I have a Windows 7 / FreeBSD dual boot. You need to have room on your disk first and after that to boot on a FreeBSD media. Then, you have to choose manual settings concerning the disk. Make a BSD slice and then create partitions from that. A swap one (2 GB for instance) and a UFS one where to root mount.

After that, I personnally used the multiboot feature of Windows but this is not the only road.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 7, 2020)

IiiI_SIMON_IiiI said:


> Yes I know, I must first to create a new partition. But I wasn't sure to make it as primary partition or to let it as unallocated partition.


Don't create the partition, the installer will take care of that. Just make sure there's room for a primary partition.


----------



## IiiI_SIMON_IiiI (Apr 7, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Don't create the partition, the installer will take care of that. Just make sure there's room for a primary partition.


ok thankyou . i think i will follow the istallation here:
https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/bsdinstall-start.html
what do you think?
maybe i works good.


----------



## IiiI_SIMON_IiiI (Apr 8, 2020)

hi, today i used Rufus to burn FreeBSD-12.1-RELEASE-i386-memstick in USB.
then i booted from USB 
when it starts it gives "can´t find ´/boot/entropy´ . what does it mean? could you explain to me this please?


----------

